# ICD-9 for abnormal EST



## struk (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is a correct code for Abnormal EST (exercise stress test)
794.39 ?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 16, 2012)

struk said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is a correct code for Abnormal EST (exercise stress test)
> 794.39 ?



Yes, it is correct. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## struk (Jul 16, 2012)

How about ICD-9 for status post EST test (exercise stress test)?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 16, 2012)

struk said:


> How about ICD-9 for status post EST test (exercise stress test)?



I haven't seen a physician use that but I'd think you'd have to use the V45.89 for that as there isn't a code specific to that test. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

